# Metallurgical and ballistic Investigation of german helmets 28/06/1944



## syscom3 (Dec 3, 2007)

I saw this on another forum.

An interesting WW2 era document that takes a look at the balistic performace of a German helmet and compare it to the US helmet.

http://stinet.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?AD=ADA954454&Location=U2&doc=GetTRDoc.pdf


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2007)

Good find and interesting. Not only were they generally superior the design was better as well. 

Just look at the modern US Army Kevlar used since the 80s and compare it to the design of the German WW2 Helmet. Even the modern German Helmet is similiar to appearance.


----------



## Civettone (Dec 9, 2007)

Very interesting indeed. Didn't read through all 60 pages but definitely interesting. Also a bit surprised that the Germans used such high grade steel for them, thereby using rare metals like nickel. 

At the end I saw the appendix for ballistic tests but couldn't quite figure it out. It mentioned that many bullets cause cracks. It means that the helmet is still intact and not penetrated, right?

Kris


----------

